
Technology – Looking for Voice Recognition Engineer - luckieg
Seeking for a Voice Recognition engineer to assist in a POC where we would like to program at least 3 commands.<p>Please email me at leg0108@gmail.com.<p>Thank you.
======
verdverm
HN is not a job board. There is one post a month where this is permitted.
Please see the FAQ at the bottom for more details.

